# Stabilizer Question



## Fritz (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello - Just picked up a 2004 21rs and quickly found out the stabilizers on it are just that.....only for stabilizing. Wondering if alot of the Outback owners opt to switch these out for something that can actually level the trailer out? My old TT jacks could lift the wheels off the ground if needed. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## wingmoto (Jun 6, 2011)

I just picked up a 2012 Premier and it took came with cheap stabilizer jacks. I haven't even used the camper and I swapped them with BAL jacks that are solid steel and not stamped metal. You will not be disappointed by changing them out. I would caution that you don't jack your camper up with any stabilizer jacks however, they are not made for that and just because they 'can' doesn't mean you 'should'. It's amazing to see where the manufacturers cheap out and this is certainly one of the areas.


----------



## Fritz (Jun 29, 2011)

I hear ya. I thought I could at least get a little movement out of these, but they don't budge at all once they have hit the ground. I'd wreck the little screw handle before they would move. Are the BAL jacks you purchased labeled as leveling jacks?


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

I also have a 2004 21RS.....
and what I've always learned is "stabilizer jacks" are just that, to snug to the ground to keep the trailer stable.

Always level with wood or the nice orange stacking risers (lynx levelers) from wally world under the tires for side to side, and use the tongue jack for front/back... then stabilize with the jacks on the corners.... I snug mine down not to the ground, but to a block of wood and my camper doesn't rock.....


----------



## Fritz (Jun 29, 2011)

tomstacey616 said:


> I also have a 2004 21RS.....
> and what I've always learned is "stabilizer jacks" are just that, to snug to the ground to keep the trailer stable.
> 
> Always level with wood or the nice orange stacking risers (lynx levelers) from wally world under the tires for side to side, and use the tongue jack for front/back... then stabilize with the jacks on the corners.... I snug mine down not to the ground, but to a block of wood and my camper doesn't rock.....


I do have the stacking risers from my last trailer. Guess I'll be looking at blocking the tires here and there to achieve the right height. Seems everywhere we camp in Minnesota is somewhat unlevel!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

The manufacturer warns that you can damage the trailer frame by jacking with the stabilizers. While the suspension distributes the load evenly, the stabilizer jacks can put too much stress on one corner of the trailer, and bend the frame. 
Better to get the trailer level by parking on blocks, or scraping out a depression for the high wheels. There have been times where I've done both.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

tomstacey616 said:


> I also have a 2004 21RS.....
> and what I've always learned is "stabilizer jacks" are just that, to snug to the ground to keep the trailer stable.
> 
> *Always level with* wood or *the nice* orange *stacking risers* (lynx levelers) from wally world under the tires for side to side, and *use the tongue jack for front/back... then stabilize with the jacks on the corners*.... *I snug mine down NOT to the ground, but to a block of wood and my camper doesn't rock*.....


As another 21RS owner that has set-up countless times in all kinds of conditions, this quoted post is absolutely all you need to adhere to with the 21RS.

I will add that I also block the tires in both directions with 2x4 blocks and she rarely budges.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

duggy said:


> The manufacturer warns that you can damage the trailer frame by jacking with the stabilizers. While the suspension distributes the load evenly, the stabilizer jacks can put too much stress on one corner of the trailer, and bend the frame.
> Better to get the trailer level by parking on blocks, or scraping out a depression for the high wheels. There have been times where I've done both.


X2, like the earlier post: just because you can doesnt mean you should.


----------



## Fritz (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the information. I think I'll just leave what I have on the trailer and learn to level it out with blocks etc.


----------

